# Need IVF encouragement! Low AMH only 3 eggs retrieved. Success stories needed!



## Lrowbie

I am 27 yo and been diagnosed with low AMH 0.32. I'm told I am a rare case as when we started TTC we got pregnant right away, but miscarried at 5 weeks. Then had 3 more 5 week miscarriages there after. The last miscarriage was April 2014 and I have been infertile ever since. 

We are in the process of our first IVF. On day 2 I had 12 follicles, that was amazing, but as time went on the count dropped. I was taking 375iu menopur from day 2 then dropped to 300iu at day 6 and started oragalutron. I had my retrieval yesterday and only got 3 eggs. I had a 21, 20 and 19cm follicles day 10 with 2 8cms and 1 7cm. My RE Drained all of the follicles but only retrieved the 3. My husbands sperm counts were excellent yesterday and impressed the staff. Because of this we didn't go ICSI. I got the call this morning that only 1 of the 3 fertilized and we could try to do a recovery ICSI on the other 2. 

I'm worried that there was a reason (ie poor qualitly egg) that the other 2 didn't fertilize and we're just wasting money. But we decided we were this far in might as well try. My Dr also mentioned yesterday that he wanted to test me for a fragile x mutation which could be causing me to go into early menopause have poor egg quality. 

Is anyone else in a similar situation or any success stories? I'm feeling very hopeless and deflated right now and despretly need some positive stories.


----------



## babey

Hi

I don't have a success story yet as still on my first cycle, just waiting for embryo transfer now!! However... It only takes one so don't get too hung up on numbers!

I recently read a quote "don't be too discouraged, it's often the last key in the bunch that opens the lock"

Good luck xxxx


----------



## kaye

Hi.

We have just done our first cycle of icsi. It's been a roller coaster. 

They retrieved 8 eggs, of which 7 were mature, but by day 2 we were ready to transfer we only had 1 left! I was upset and thought for sure we were deffo out. 

Today is my OTD and thay one embryo has stuck and we have been getting BFP results. 

All it takes is 1! 

Good luck xx


----------



## Lrowbie

That's amazing Kaye!!! Thank you for that! Congratulations! Was this your first try! 

Thanks for the quote Babey, how did your transfer go? Best of luck! 

We were lucky and 1 of the 2 from the rescue ICSI fertilized! We transfered 2 last Thursday which was day 3. They also did assisted hatching prior to the transfer. Really hoping both stuck, since I had such poor response to the high dose stims we can't help but feel this is our only shot. Any tips on how to get through this wait? I'm 4dp 3dt now. How early did you guys test.


----------



## kaye

Yes this was our first try xx
We started testing 9dp2dt and could see a faint line. 
Erm the two is not nice, try to keep busy and go for nice walks xx


----------



## babey

We haven't had our transfer yet! Got a phone call this morning to say that our 6 embryos have lasted til day three so they're are gonna hold out til day 5 for a blasto! I'm praying that they survive another day!

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi lrowbie,

I am in a similar boat although I'm 34 and a dd naturally in 2012. However after a mmc over a year ago I haven't been able to get pregnant and was diagnosed with amh of 3. I've just done my first go at ivf and they got 6 eggs but only 2 fertilised and only 1 made it to 2 day transfer. Any update Hun? 

Congrats Kaye! Great success story, praying the same happens for us others xx


----------



## Lrowbie

I'm sorry to hear that. All it takes is one though! We transferred the 2 on day 3 and I am pregnant with great beta numbers! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh congrats!!


----------



## kaye

Congrats lrowbie brill news.

Mrs w 11 - I honestly thought the worst having a day 2 transfer and only 1 egg left. All it takes is one. I wish you all the luck in the world and hope to be reading your bfp announcement soon. 

I had a slight bleed today so had an early scan at 6 plus 1 day and all looks fine and seen the heartbeat &#128518;


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Kaye. How many cells was your embie on day 2? I'm praying mine was good enough quality to go the distance.

Glad your scan went well x


----------



## kaye

Mine was a 4 cell embryo x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mine was 3 but I know that can still be ok. I hate the tww! So many ladies love being pupo but I just want to know! I'm on so many threads where I feel like the underdog as they all have blasts going back in.


----------



## kaye

Don't feel like that. The end of the day it's best to be put back as soon as possible because the best environment is your little oven keeping it warm. 
I hated the tww too, it drags by but then all of sudden you will be testing. X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you x


----------



## Vangie

New here and feeling a little bit sad. Had my egg retrieval 3 days ago and they retrieved only tree eggs, and just now I received a call that all my 3 eggs ends not end up good. So sad to hear that. Now, we’re planning a second round of ivf


----------



## MissEvers

Hi girls. Hope you don’t mind... I wanted to post my story. 

A little history.. trying to conceive for nearly 3 years. Had one round of IVF funding granted in July 17. I have had 2 colposcopys and biopsys of my cervix, cysts and endometriosis. 

July 2017 I thought my world was coming to an end. My hormone levels came back and my FSH is 28 and my AMH is 2.3 :cry: The consultant advised that our chances of having a child were less than 5% and that if it wasn't for a funded round of IVF, they would suggest going straight into egg donation

Started on Gonal F 

3 Follicles - 1 Egg retrieved - None to freeze

Day 1ER - Eggy Fetilised
Day 3ER - 4 cell Embry told to come in on day 5 to find out how Embry had grown and possible transfer. 
Day 5 - Transfer day - 7 cell Embry transferred!

FAST FORWARD 15 months I am currently wide awake watching my 6 month old miracle on the monitor. 

Hearing people tell me it only takes one egg made me want to scream... but it really does!

We are blessed with our miracle baby boy


----------

